# Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei



## The fishwhisperer (10. März 2010)

Hi,

ich bin schon eine geraume Zeit am überlegen wie man sich Grundbleie selbst herstellen kann.
Ich will kein Grundblei selbst giessen,ich suche eine Alternative.
Ich habe mir Flußkiessteine besorgt und wollte da Löcher reinbohren und dann mit einen Spezialkleber ( die Klebepaste, die es zu kaufen gibt, gefällt mir nicht) der auch Wasserresistent ist einen Wirbel festkleben. 
Das Problem ist, das ich kein Loch in den Stein bekomme.
Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht wenn ich in den Baumarkt gehe und mir ein Plasterohr hole, es auf länge schneide, mit Beton fülle und ein paar Drahtstäbe einführe  wegen der Stabilisierung. Müßte doch gehen.

Was meint ihr dazu oder habt ihr einen anderen Vorschlag.

Würde mich über sinnvolle Antworten freuen.

LG René #h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das ich kein Loch in den Stein bekomme.
> LG René #h


 
Mit einer Hilti, oder notfalls mit einer Schlagbohrmaschine, solltest Du da eigentlich ein Loch reinbekommen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Bassey (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Du musst dir weiches Gestein besorgen, dann bekommst du mit nem Diamantbohrer und ner Standbohrmaschine wunderbar Löcher in die Steine


----------



## stoffi2 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Kleb doch einfach mit kunstharz kleine wirbel an deine steine und wenn mal einer davon fliegt is doch egal.


----------



## Fanne (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

das wird  weder mit schlag noch mit hilti funzen .

warum ? weil das kiesel in 1000 stücke zerspringt ! habs schonmal getestet.....  bei mit ging ein eisenbohrer ganz gut


gruss


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mit einer Hilti, oder notfalls mit einer Schlagbohrmaschine, solltest Du da eigentlich ein Loch reinbekommen...|kopfkrat


 
Hi Tommi,

ich habe eine Hilti und habe versucht ein Loch zu bohren. Mit Schlag springt der Stein auseinander und ohne Schlag passiert nichts.

LG  Rene


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Wir haben schon die Idee gehabt eine alte Fensterbank zu nehmen und die in Streifen schneiden und dann auf länge.
Danach die Kanten brechen, Loch rein und Wirbel einkleben.
Ist nur so eine Idee.

LG René


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Komisch, verstehe nicht warum du kein Loch in die Steine bekommst.
Ich bastel mir meine "Grundbleie" für Abrissmontagen usw. auch aus Wirbeln Größe 8(typische 8er Swivel zum Karpfenangeln), Kieselsteinen u. Epoxydharz.
Für die Löcher nehme ich ganz billige Metallbohrer HSS aus dem Baumarkt und den Akkuschrauber.
Wenn der Bohrer stumpf ist oder ein wenig verglüht ist, wird er eingekürzt und wieder scharf geschliffen.
So ein Bohrer hält so ein paar dutzend Steine.
Ich gebe dir den Tipp die Steine mit niedrigem Härtegrad rauszusuchen, was man an der Farbe u. Struktur erkennen kann.
Weiße, glänzende Kieselsteine haben in aller Regel einen hohen Quarzgehalt, blau- schwarze haben einen hohen Basaltanteil, beide sind sehr hart und daher zu meiden.
Gut sind sandsteinfarbene Kiesel, graue Kiesel, nicht glänzende und rauhe, eben solche die nicht viel Basalt oder Quarz enthalten.
Sammel mal bewusst, ganz verschiedene Steine mache Testbohrungen, so bekommst du schnell raus, welche Steine geeignet sind u. welche nicht.


----------



## schorle (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Hallo,
lass die Löcher einfach weg, einen Klecks 2 K.-Kleber auf den Stein und den Wirbel da reindrücken. Mache ich beim Karpfenangeln schon Jahre so und bisher ist mir noch kein Stein beim werfen vom Wirbel geflogen..


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Wir haben schon die Idee gehabt eine alte Fensterbank zu nehmen und die in Streifen schneiden und dann auf länge.
> Danach die Kanten brechen, Loch rein und Wirbel einkleben.
> Ist nur so eine Idee.
> 
> LG René



Viel zuviel Akt, nimm doch Epoxidharz misch den mit Sand(viel Sand, wenig Harz), so dass eine sehr pastöse Masse entsteht. Der Mist härtet schon beim Rühren aus und wird immer zäher. Daraus beliebige Form geknetet, Wirbel reingedrückt, aushärten lassen => fertig ist ein tarnfarbenes Grundblei in Wunschform.
 #6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Komisch, verstehe nicht warum du kein Loch in die Steine bekommst.
> Ich bastel mir meine "Grundbleie" für Abrissmontagen usw. auch aus Wirbeln Größe 8(typische 8er Swivel zum Karpfenangeln), Kieselsteinen u. Epoxydharz.
> Für die Löcher nehme ich ganz billige Metallbohrer HSS aus dem Baumarkt und den Akkuschrauber.
> Wenn der Bohrer stumpf ist oder ein wenig verglüht ist, wird er eingekürzt und wieder scharf geschliffen.
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip.
Ich habe nur mit Steinbohrern gebohrt und nicht mit Metallbohrern.
Man denkt Stein bohren mit Steinbohrer|kopfkrat.

LG  René


----------



## Harrie (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Rene 
Du meinst das wohl nicht ernst!!!!!
Wenn ja ? Dann besorg dir Sand und kleb ihn dehm Untergrund entsprechen (Farbe) mit Epoxyharz zusammen!!


----------



## stoffi2 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Sorry das is blödsinn, schau dir mal nen steinbohrer an. Der is für stein und betonwände gut aber für deine steine brauchst du einen scharfen bohrer. Oder das mit dem harz und sand find ich auch gut.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Viel zuviel Akt, nimm doch Epoxidharz misch den mit Sand(viel Sand, wenig Harz), so dass eine sehr pastöse Masse entsteht. Der Mist härtet schon beim Rühren aus und wird immer zäher. Daraus beliebige Form geknetet, Wirbel reingedrückt, aushärten lassen => fertig ist ein tarnfarbenes Grundblei in Wunschform.
> #6


 
Das ist eine super Idee, weil Harz habe ich noch im Lager.
Kannst du mir noch sagen wie groß so ein Form sein sollte wenn man 100 g braucht.
Danke schon mal im voraus.

LG  René


----------



## Carpmen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Stell mir meine Grundbleie auch selber aus Steinen her

Zum Bohren nehme ich einen Vollhartmetallbohrer (evtl kennt jemanden der in einen Betrieb Arbeitet wo sowas herrstellen da fallen immer wieder mal Ausschussbohrer an ;-) )

dann stecke an wirbel ins Loch Kleber drauf Hält

als Kleber habe scho die Verschiedensten sachen ausprobiert
normal reicht ein normaler Alleskleber   

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde evtl. abisserl weichere Steine (zb.Sandstein) suchen damit es Bohren leichter geht


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Carpmen schrieb:


> Stell mir meine Grundbleie auch selber aus Steinen her
> 
> Zum Bohren nehme ich einen Vollhartmetallbohrer (evtl kennt jemanden der in einen Betrieb Arbeitet wo sowas herrstellen da fallen immer wieder mal Ausschussbohrer an ;-) )
> 
> ...


 
bei deinen Beruf sollte das kein Problem sein an Bohrer ran zukommen |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes.

LG  René


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Das Gewicht soll doch bei möglichst geringem Volumen ein möglichst hohes Gewicht haben, gelle ?

Gips hat z.B. eine höhere Dichte als Sandstein, Basalt oder Quarz. Bedeutet, bei gleicher Größe ist Gips wesentlich schwerer. Gips kostet fast nix, lässt sich wunderbar in Formen gießen, man drückt den Wirbel einfach in die Masse, ganz einfach einzufärben ( z.B. einfach etwas Tönung in die nasse Masse geben ). Wenn er richtig durchgetrocknet ist, fällt er auch im Wasser nicht mehr auseinander. 

Wozu die frickelei mit nem Bohrer oder Kleber ?


----------



## Bassey (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht soll doch bei möglichst geringem Volumen ein möglichst hohes Gewicht haben, gelle ?
> 
> Gips hat z.B. eine höhere Dichte als Sandstein, Basalt oder Quarz. Bedeutet, bei gleicher Größe ist Gips wesentlich schwerer. Gips kostet fast nix, lässt sich wunderbar in Formen gießen, man drückt den Wirbel einfach in die Masse, ganz einfach einzufärben ( z.B. einfach etwas Tönung in die nasse Masse geben ). Wenn er richtig durchgetrocknet ist, fällt er auch im Wasser nicht mehr auseinander.
> 
> Wozu die frickelei mit nem Bohrer oder Kleber ?



Auch eine wunderbare Lösung! Noch besser danach in Bootslack tauchen um das Auflösen zu verhindern!!!


----------



## Andal (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Wollt ihr nun nur Blei vermeiden, oder geht es um eine Beschäftigungstherapie?|supergri

Man nehme einfach alte Muttern. Große und schwere Muttern gibt es z.B. bei Servicefirmen für LKW-Reifen. In den Muttern ist von Natur aus schon ein Loch in der Mitte und es braucht nur noch eine Abrisschnur für den Seitenzweig...

Für stabförmige Gewichte nimmt man Baustahl. Durchmesser wählen, ablängen, eine Seite etwas flachschleifen/feilen, bohren und fertig...


----------



## Jose (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

ich meine: zuviel hilti, zuviel epoxy, eigentlich zuviel von allem.
den "alles-quark"-kommentar verkneif ich mir mal.

ich habe 2 jahre in xtreme hängerträchtigen revieren in portugal gefischt: die besser-situierten haben blei verwandt, die eigentlichen fischer steine, mit apfelsinen-, kartoffelnetzen umwickelt.

ist einfach und billig.
ok, saut den boden voll mit hängerträchtigem müll.

aber als grundfischer, der keine wurfweiten um die 150m erreichen muss, sondern nur am boden bleiben und nicht euro für euro ins wasser werfen will - da ist eine abreissmontage mit 'apfelsinen'-netzen eine denkbare unkomplizierte, hilti- und epoxy-freie lösung.


----------



## Ralle25 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

ist natuerlich ne super antwort zu empfehlen plastik abfall ins gewaesser zu pumpen#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q oh man was is hier nur los


----------



## stoffi2 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Ja oder rostigen Baustahl und verölte muttern?!#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## .James. (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Ich würd mir eine teelichtform nehmen und Blei rein gießen mit wirbel oder öse,blei bekommt man beim schrotthändler.


----------



## Ralle25 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

@ stoffi2

is schon krass was hier fuer menschen aktiv sind oder

und dan einen auf gewaesser pflege machen


----------



## stoffi2 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Genau, Angler schützer der Natur. Aber es ist ja auch schon spät.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Es gibt sogar welche, die kratzen sich am Popo und waschen dann die Hände im Bach. Unerhörter Nitrateintrag, sowas. 


Bleibt mal auf´m Teppich

@ James

Es ging eigentlich um eine Alternative zu Blei.


----------



## stoffi2 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Na komm, es gibt sicher alternativen aber mit den ganzen müll zu angeln wegen ein paar euro? Muttern Stahl und so weiter das muß doch nich sein oder?


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Ralle25 schrieb:


> @ stoffi2
> 
> is schon krass was hier fuer menschen aktiv sind oder
> 
> und dan einen auf gewaesser pflege machen


Tolle aussage von dir#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Ralle25 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

@ ralle24

ich finds ein bisschen unangebracht sowas ins laecherliche zu ziehen


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Ralle25 schrieb:


> @ ralle24
> 
> ich finds ein bisschen unangebracht sowas ins laecherliche zu ziehen


Und ich finds ein bisschen unangebracht was du dir hier als Neuling so rausnimmst. Kommt auf jeden fall gut an#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Ich find´s ein bisschen unangebracht hier wegen sowas ne Welle zu machen. Mein Gott, denkt doch mal nach.
Ihr tut ja grade so, als wenn sich demnächst tonnen von Schrott und Palstikmüll in den Gewässern sammeln. 
Davon ab, ist Eisen mit Sicherheit noch wesentlich weniger Gewässerbelastend, als das in diesem Fall sowieso schon harmlose Blei. 
Und jedes am Gewässer geparkte Auto verliert mehr Öl, als an hundert alter Schraubenmuttern haftet. 

Man kann sich auch über etwas aufregen wollen.


----------



## stoffi2 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Gut seh ich auch mitlerweile so. Werd beim nächsten mal wenn ich an unsere trinkwassertalsperre aufs Forellen angeln gehe meine bleie auch durch muttern ersetzen. Würmer sind da zwar verboten so wie auch schwimmteig aber ölige muttern sind ok. Hier kann man echt noch was lernen. #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Was halten die Umweltbewussten Angler denn von Gummifischen ? 

Ist das Plastik bzw. Kunststoff ? Sind da hochgiftige und krebserregende Weichmacher drin ?


----------



## Jose (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Ralle25 schrieb:


> ist natuerlich ne super antwort zu empfehlen plastik abfall ins gewaesser zu pumpen#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q oh man was is hier nur los




dann nimm, wenn es dein herz denn ach, so beschwert, netze ausm bioladen, abbaubar und umweltverträglich...

frag mich aber auch, wie deine uns mitgeteilte feinfühligkeit epoxy im wasser erläutern möchte.

deine andere anmerkung "_is schon krass was hier fuer menschen aktiv sind_" - bist ja noch neu hier und relativ wenig angeätzt von "leuten hier" - wäre das nicht anlass zu einem hellen gedanke derart "was, ich ralle25, was will ich eigentlich hier?"

weisst, du, das AB ist wie das meer: es ist! 
auch ohne mich, auch ohne dich. 
ich frag mich ja auch öfters, was es im AB für leute gibt - ich glaub aber, ich hab (alte, älteste, total veraltete schule?1?#) so ein halbes jahr gelauscht und 
den ball flach gehalten.

bevor ich angefangen hab ab und an hier rumzupupen.

und: was jedem nicht-newbie klar ist: 
Ralle25 ist keine steigerung von Ralle24.
ganz und gar nicht!


----------



## stoffi2 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Das stimmt schon aber deswegen mit dem motto?

Ist die Kuh verreckt kann das Kalb auch verrecken?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Nein, man sollte aber nicht die Mücke für das verrecken der Kuh verantwortlich machen.


----------



## stoffi2 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Fazit, bohrt lieber löcher in Steine oder gießt Gips in Formen wenn euch der Winter zu lange wird. Aber ab nächste woche wird es ja warm und da kommen hoffentlich wieder alle auf vernünftige Ideen. Nicht das noch einer aus Nägeln haken oder Drillinge biegen will.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Einverstanden

Und damit zurück zum topic


----------



## Andal (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



stoffi2 schrieb:


> Nicht das noch einer aus Nägeln haken oder Drillinge biegen will.



Und selbst wenn dem so wäre, hinge das ganz sicher nicht von deiner Zustimmung ab.

Außerdem, wer sagt dir denn, dass die Muttern ölig sind, wenn sie ins Wasser kommen und was denkst du, in welchen Mengen Eisenoxide ganz natürlich in der Landschaft vorkommen.

Hauptsache erst mal sauber geblökt..., oder nicht!?


----------



## Ralle25 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

also zum ersten moechte ich mit hier nicht steigern gegenueber ralle oder sonnstwem 

und zum 2 habe ich nirgendwo epoxy oder so nen muell erwaehnt

wen man die beitraege richtig liest dan weis man auch von wem sie stammen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Das ist eine super Idee, weil Harz habe ich noch im Lager.
> Kannst du mir noch sagen wie groß so ein Form sein sollte wenn man 100 g braucht.
> Danke schon mal im voraus.
> 
> LG  René



Das kann man so nicht sagen, es kommt auf das spezifische Gewicht deines Rohmaterial(Sand) an.
Nimm Quarzsand, Steinmehl oder was auch immer und wieg dir 100 Gramm mit der Küchenwaage ab, dann weist du schonmal ungefähr, wie groß es wird.


----------



## west1 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Man braucht weder Bohrer noch Epox, ein Stück von einem Fahrradschlauch reicht aus. 
Das ist natürlich die Profiausführung auf den Wirbel und den Draht kann auch verzichtet werden.


----------



## Ralle25 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

west1
klingt gut


und wie waehre es mit mit sand gefuellten kleinen saeckchen bei uns in italien darf man an einigen gewaesser nicht mer mit blei angeln daher fischen alle mit diesen saeckchen muss gleich ma nen kollegen frage wie die nochmal heissen die sich nach 24 stunden aufloesen


----------



## ernie1973 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Also - ist ja abenteuerlich hier!

Ich kann Euch nur raten, Bleie selber zu machen, wenn ihr die Gelegenheit habt!

Vom Dachdecker gibt es günstig Bleireste - die kann man schneiden & rollen, oder mit etwas Getüftel auch zu schönen Formbleien gießen!

Ich habe das große Glück, dass mein Dad Rentner ist - viel Zeit hat und mir die Bleie quasi auf Bestellung gießt, die ich über´s Jahr so im Rhein verballere!

Aber Ralle24 hat (wie meistens) recht, die beim Gießen entstehenden Bleidämpfe sind gefährlich - also schützt Euch entsprechend und macht das ganze nicht drinnen ohne entsprechende Belüftung!

Ernie


----------



## Lenzibald (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Servus. Warum sollen alte Muttern nicht gehen. Wir haben früher in der Donau auf Grund nur mit alten Eisenbahnmuttern gefischt waren die mit denen die Schienen festgeschraubt werden. Mit nem Stück schnur einen Wirbel festbinden und fertig. Muttern werden vorher gereinigt und ab damit. Wenn man pro Tag bis zu 10mal abreißt wegen Hänger geht das mit Blei ganz schön ins Geld. Die Muttern haben wir geschenkt bekommen und wegen Umweltverschmutzung hab ich da keine Sorgen wenns vorher gereinigt sind.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## The fishwhisperer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht sagen, es kommt auf das spezifische Gewicht deines Rohmaterial(Sand) an.
> Nimm Quarzsand, Steinmehl oder was auch immer und wieg dir 100 Gramm mit der Küchenwaage ab, dann weist du schonmal ungefähr, wie groß es wird.


 

Danke für deine Antwort. Werde es am Wochenende mal testen.

Edit Ralle 24:

Auch wenn ich Dir bedingt Recht gebe, dass zu regeln ist Sache der Mod´s.


----------



## hasenzahn (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Also ich habe diese Klebeknete verwendet um Wirbel an die Steine zu bekommen. Ich muss sagen das funktioniert gut und geht schnell. Ich habe dieses Zeug immer in der Angeltasche, denn das härtet innerhalb von zehn Minuten aus. Kann man also auch direkt am Wasser mal nen Steinchen an die Schnur tüfteln. Aber am Ende muss jeder selbst wissen was er will und womit er am Besten zurecht kommt. 

In richtig Hängerträchtigen Gebieten der Elbe mit viel Steinen und so haben sich Metallstäbe wirklich bewährt. So wie oben beschrieben. Gewindestange, Stück abschneiden, Flach schleifen, Loch reinbohren, Wirbel ran, fertig. Damit  verhakt man in den Steinpackungen nur sehr selten.


----------



## Che_ck_er (11. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Genau wie hasenzahn schon gesagt hat^^ 
Ihr kennt doch bestimmt diese Powerknete von Pattex oder was vergleichbares, das hält richtig gut. Einfach eine kleine Menge kneten und auf den trockenen stein drücken. Wirbel rein und fertig


----------



## bernd_w (12. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Che_ck_er schrieb:


> Powerknete von Pattex


 
Die hab ich auch schonmal im Fachhandel gesehen. Hat jemand damit schonmal Steine für Norwegen mit einem Wirbel versehen? Ich meine Gewichte um ca 300-400g?

Ich habe mir vor einer Weile von der Angelfirma Bal... Messingstäbe gekauft. Sie werden auch als Weitwurfstäbe deklariert. Meine haben um 10g und fliegen schön weit und tauchen leise ins Wasser ein. Und Fische fangen sie auch...Habe Karpfen, Karauschen und Brassen damit gefangen.


----------



## stoffi2 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Mit den Stäben???


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Viel zuviel Akt, nimm doch Epoxidharz misch den mit Sand(viel Sand, wenig Harz), so dass eine sehr pastöse Masse entsteht. Der Mist härtet schon beim Rühren aus und wird immer zäher. Daraus beliebige Form geknetet, Wirbel reingedrückt, aushärten lassen => fertig ist ein tarnfarbenes Grundblei in Wunschform.
> #6


 

Ob 1000 abgrissene Epoxid"bleie" für das Gewässer besser sind als tausend "normale"?
#d


----------



## bernd_w (12. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Nein, die Stäbe nehm ich hier zum Teichfischen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ob 1000 abgrissene Epoxid"bleie" für das Gewässer besser sind als tausend "normale"?
> #d



Was ist so schlimm an Epoxydharz, wenn der ausgehärtet ist, gast nichts mehr aus, was giftig wäre, du kannst sogar Trinkwasser bedenkenlos in GFK- Tanks bevorraten.
Gesundheitsschädlich, reizend und gefährlich für Wasserlebewesen, ist die Pampe nur, solange sie noch nicht komplett ausgehärtet ist.
Mein ganzes Terrarium ist innen mit GFK(halte Schlangen)und meinen Tierchen fehlt überhaupt nichts.#d


----------



## Andal (13. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Teilweise abgesehen von diversen Stahl- und Messingstäben haben die ganzen Bleiersatzstoffe leider einen gravierenden Nachteil. Sie haben bei weitem nicht die Dichte von Blei. Das mag an stehenden Gewässern noch so angehen, aber für die Flussfischerei ist das wirklich ungut.

Eine Alternative wurde aber bis jetzt noch nicht genannt. Die sog. Künstlerknete von Pelikan. Mit ihr kann man wunderbar Blei ersetzen. Sie ist zwar auch lange nicht so dicht, wie Blei, oder Wolframpaste, aber mit 5,- €/kg auch recht preiswert. Die Idee stammt von der britischen Barbenlegende Ray Walton, der sie als Wurfgewicht beim Spürfischen einsetzt.

Ich fische sie auch gerne im Stillwasser, bei sehr weichen Böden, wo Bleie gerne mal tief einsinken und an Durchlaufmontagen den freien Lauf der Schnur behindern. Einfach einen simplen Seitenarm, frei gleitend und ans Ende eine Kulifeder gebunden, darum dann die Knete modeliert.

Das Zeug ist auch umweltpolitisch vollkommen einwandfrei, da es nur aus absolut unbedenklichen Zutaten besteht, schweiß- und speichelresistent ist und auch bei unabsichtlichem Verzehr keine Nachteile entstehen.

Und wenn gar nix beißt, dann kann man sich immer noch selber ein Fischlein daraus kneten. |supergri


----------



## GolemX (13. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Also ich mach es ganz einfach, 
Wirbel mit Hilfe von Patex an einem Kieselstein kleben, fertig. 
Keine Löcher, kein Stress, funktioniert super, ich hab bis jetzt keinen Stein verloren (obwohl ich befürchtet hab das beim Werfen die Klebestelle nicht halten würde)


----------



## bernd_w (17. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Wie schwer sind denn eure Steine, die ihr zum Grundangeln benutzt? 

Was ich wirklich Merkwürdig finde, sind Grundbleie in camouflage oder anderen "Tarnfarben", auch mit Plastiküberzug habe ich schon gesehen. Nur um das Blei zu verstecken... Gut, bei ganz klarem Wasser auf Karpfenjagt zu gehn ist schon schwer, aber die großen beißen eh am abend oder nachts.


----------



## wobbler68 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Grundblei selbst herstellen- kein Blei*

Hallo

Ich nehme  Blitzableiter  vom Dachdecker.
Passende länge abschneiden ,Loch fürn Wirbel durchgebohrt FERTIG.  15cm wiegen ungefähr 100gr.

Bei uns in der Weser angel ich damit in den Steinschüttungen ,hab noch keins darin verloren.


----------

